# Making your own decor?



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Just wondered what people use to make there own viv decors, things such as ledges, rocks or maybe even something more advanced as in wooden bridges etc? Looking to make my own decor for my cresties but i dont know what to use, as in base material, coating etc. Any help guys?


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

I use spaceboard cut to shape (im using a lava rock effect), basecoat of matt varnish, sand and emulsion, then two drycoats of lighter emulsion colours to highlight the rock effect. 

Check out pendragons crestive viv build its really good, im doing a version as well.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

enDANgered said:


> Just wondered what people use to make there own viv decors, things such as ledges, rocks or maybe even something more advanced as in wooden bridges etc? Looking to make my own decor for my cresties but i dont know what to use, as in base material, coating etc. Any help guys?


Hi,

Check out my threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/585826-wicked-crestie-hides.html and http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/626373-wicked-gecko-hides.html. I should be releasing my new Crestie hide in the next few days if your interested.


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out my threads http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/585826-wicked-crestie-hides.html and http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/626373-wicked-gecko-hides.html. I should be releasing my new Crestie hide in the next few days if your interested.


Oo i am interested! keep in touch : victory:
That Crestie hide is amazing by the way! would definitely be interested in something like that


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

check the link in my sig:2thumb:


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> check the link in my sig:2thumb:


Loved it!  seems so simple too! would you do the same thing with say, a ledge? how would you attach suction cups or something to attach it to a glass side?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

look at basicly any viv made in the amphibian section :gasp:heres mine http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/572974-planted-exo-guide.html best pics are on the last page :2thumb: only chumps buy decor :lol2:


----------

